# Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500



## tincatinca (20. Januar 2006)

Halllo,
ich will mir eine Shimano Baitrunner 6500 zulegen.
Gibt es da unterschiedliche Modelle? Wo werden diese gefertigt?
Irgendwie gibt es da
Shimano Baitrunner 6500 B US
Shimano Baitrunner 6500 US
Shimano 6500 A

Mir ist ja klar, dass mit 6500 die Größe gemeint ist, aber:

Was bedeutet US (Produktion in den United States? Die ohne US dann nicht?)

Was bedeutet das B?

Was bedeutet das A?

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche unterschiedlichen Modelle? (falls sie überhaupt unterschiedlich sind)


Danke!


----------



## plattform7 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hi....

Recht hast Du, die 6500 bezeichnet die Größe, US steht für ein bestimmtes Modell mit der Frontbremse, A und B Bezeichnen die Generation dieser Rolle, A - älteres Modell, B - das neue Modell. Einfach nur Shimano 6500 gibt es nicht, entweder kommt da US, RE, LC oder GTE - das sind halt unterschiedlich Baitrunner-Modelle... Für weitere Infos guckst Du hier:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/category.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036766&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181399&bmUID=1137797463374&bmLocale=de

und dann unter Baitrunner-Rollen


----------



## Allroundtalent (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hi,
also ich habe die Baitrunner  Aero GT 6010 und bin voll zufrieden mit der Rolle!!
Wofür möchtest Du denn die Rolle verwenden oder kommen für Dich keine anderen Modelle in Frage??

Was US bedeutet tippe ich mal, dass die in den USA entwickelt wurde aber nicht dort hergestellt wird.Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht!!!#c

Zu dem "B" kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.


mfg 
Allroundtalent


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Die US ist ursprünglich für den US-Markt gedacht gewesen, das entsprechende Europa-Modell kam mit Carbonspule. Irgendwie sind die aber reihenweise aus dem Ausland eingeführt worden, und shimano hat die dann auch hier in den Katalog gepackt und dafür das ursprüngliche Europa-Modell rausgeworfen.

Eine "A" gibt es eigentlich nicht, das Ursprüngliche Modell heisst nur 6500. Damals hat keiner dran gedacht, dass es irgendwann mal eine verbesserte Ausführung geben wird. Seitdem es ne "B" gibt, wird das alte modell aber oft als "A" bezeichnet.

Ne Rolle mit # 6500 ist fast immer ne US-Baitrunner, diese Nummer gibts ansonsten seit den Frühen 90ern nicht mehr. Unterscheidbar sind diese an der Carbonspule. Die Rolle trägt auch kein US in der Bezeichnung. Sie wird nur US genannt. Die Bezeichnung auf dem Rollenkörper ist NUR die Nummer!!! Ein "B" Taucht auch nur auf der Spule auf.

Die "B" hat einige änderungen erfahren, z.B. grosses Kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen bekommen, veränderte schnurwicklung,... ist also summa sumarum verbessert worden.

Produktion Ursprünglich in Japan, später dann Malaysia oder Korea.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Dank Holger |wavey:
habe auch ich schon wieder was dazu gelernt...|kopfkrat!


----------



## doggie (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hallo,

noch eine interessante Anmerkung.
Die shimano US baitrunner war ( und ist heute immer noch) eine der ersten Kultfreilaufrollen in der Karpfenszene.

Kurioserweise war die US baitrunner nie als Karpfenrolle geplant,  sondern als Schlepprolle. Gut, dass es den Karpfen egal war!!!! |wavey: 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## tincatinca (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Weil ich gefragt worden bin, wozu ich sie benutzen will.
Such eine Rolle zum Wallerfischen am Fluß.
Was gibt es denn zur Shimano Baitrunner 6500 US B noch für Alternativen?
Oder ist sie das Beste?
Hat jemand schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht?

Danke für die rege Beteiligung!


----------



## Belly-Boot Freak (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

@tincatinca

Schlecht ERfahrungen?!?|muahah: 

Die wird es von diesen Rollen wohl kaum geben.
Fische die 4500 zum Karpfenfischen. gebraucht gekauft und nun schon seit 4 Jahren im Einsatz und keine Ermüdungserscheinungen.

MFG


----------



## heinzrch (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Tja, um die Verwirrung perfekt zu machen: meine Baitrunner B 3500 die ich mir 2005 zugelegt habe, hat noch neuerdings diese rostfreien ABB Kugellager, ist aber ansonsten absolut identisch mit dem Vorgängermodell von 2004....
Kauf dir einfach ein aktuelles Modell, z.B. bei NB Angelsport, Bamberg.
Da kriegst du erfahrungsgemäß die 6500er zur Frühjahrsmesse so für ca. 105 €...
Überleg dir, ob du wirklich die 6500er Größe brauchst, das Ding ist gewaltig !!!!


----------



## tincatinca (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hallo,
wo und wie erfahre ich das mit den Messepreisen?
Kommen da neue Shimano Baitrunner auf den Markt und die "B-Serie" wird ein Auslaufmodell?
Und dann werden die Rollen in welchem Shop billiger?

Fragen über Fragen...

Danke!


----------



## posengucker (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hi,

ich hatte mal schlechte Erfahrung mit einer nagelneuen 6500 B. 

Wir fischten gemütlich im Podelta vom Boot aus, als mir die Schnurverlegung beim Einholen meines Köders etwas sonderbar vorkam. Es bildete sich ein Wulst auf der Spule, da sich die Spule nicht mehr vor- und rückwärts bewegte.

Wir haben dann die Rolle zerlegt, jedoch war eine rasche Repartur nicht zu machen.

Wie auch immer, ich musste mir Leihgerät nehmen. MIt der Rolle  habe ich vorher keinen Wels gedrillt, ja nicht mal angeschlagen oder sonst was. Nur die Köder vom Boot abtreiben lassen.

Zuhause habe ich die Rolle sofort umgetauscht und nun wartet sie darauf, den nächsten Härtetest zu bestehen, den sie hoffentlich bestehen wird.

Ich habe meine voriges Jahr im Spätsommer online um 99 Euro erstanden.

lg
Werner


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> ....................
> Zuhause habe ich die Rolle sofort umgetauscht und nun wartet sie darauf, den nächsten Härtetest zu bestehen, den sie hoffentlich bestehen wird.........................


 
Hallo Posengucker
bist'e denn sicher das die neue das Problem nicht mehr hat. weil die Schnur verlegung der US ist ja nicht die beste.
Was man so hört soll sie sich ja von A nach B gemacht haben aber das non plus ultra ist 's dann doch noch nicht.


----------



## posengucker (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

Hi,

damit hier kein Missverstädniss entsteht: Es beide mal von einer 6500 *B* die Rede. Ob die Neue wieder Macken hat, werde ich wohl erst im April im Podelta feststellen können.

Meine Okuma EPIX EB80 hat bis jetzt alles brav mitgemacht (1,80er lt. Avatar).

Ich hoffe aber sehr stark, dass dies eine Ausnahme war, da viele andere Wallerfischer die 6500 B lange und weitgehend ohne Probleme im Einsatz haben.

Wenn du eine wirklich stabile Welsrolle haben möchstet, bleibt nur mehr der Weg zur Multirolle, wobei die Handhabung gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.

Da ich mit der Rechtskurbelei und Anschlag mit links  so meine kleine Probleme hatte, habe ich mir eine Penn Senator 112 Linkshand zugelegt.

lg
Werner


----------



## heinzrch (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Unterschiede - Shimano Baitrunner 6500*

es gibt keine neue Baitrunner 6500. Das Modell 6500B ist jetzt schon einige Jahre auf dém Markt und hat letztes Jahr lediglich neue rostfreie Lager (ABB) verpasst bekommen. Das sieht man der Rolle von außen aber nicht an (außer an der Verpackung...).
Die Rolle ist robust und schwer, einfach vertrauenserweckend, wer eine Weitwurfrolle (Long distance auf Karpfenenglich...) sucht, nimmt besser was anderes...


----------

